#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Эпитет ламы "Единственная мать всех существ"- проясните смысл.

## Мурат

В коренном тексте медитации на 8-го Кармапу в пожеланиях, следующих за фазой мантры на стр.13, 1 и 2 строчки сверху, используется такой эпитет 
*"... единственная мать всех существ,..."*
Каков здесь эзотерический смысл? Спасибо!

----------


## Харуказе

Скорее всего Дхармакая.

----------

Vidyadhara (10.02.2016), Мурат (10.02.2016)

----------


## Мурат

Что-типа того, что Лама даёт истинное рождение- "духовное"?

----------


## Харуказе

Не совсем. Дхармакая как истинное тело дает "жизнь" всем. В том числе и вам,и ламе. Он с ней отождествляется. Ну и соответственно вы и любое существо тоже с ней отождествляетесь.

----------

Vidyadhara (10.02.2016)

----------


## Мурат

Не очень понятно, но спасибо.

----------


## Харуказе

Ну если совсем просто,то это фабрика из которой возникают тела-формы. Я бы привел случай из Лазурного утёса,но в этом разделе форума нельзя.

----------

Vidyadhara (10.02.2016), Мурат (10.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Всё-таки лучше не забывать, что Дхармакая, традиционно - существительное мужского рода  :Wink:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Всё-таки лучше не забывать, что Дхармакая, традиционно - существительное мужского рода


В санскрите —мужского, в русском женского.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.02.2016), Нико (11.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В санскрите —мужского, в русском женского.


Поэтому и написал - традиционно.

Обсуждается ведь строка из коренного текста садханы, составленной в 16 веке, на тибетском языке.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.02.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Так как оно там в тибетском языке?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Каков здесь эзотерический смысл?


Преданность .

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так как оно там в тибетском языке?


В тибетском нет грамматической категории рода  :Frown:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.02.2016)

----------


## Гошка

> В коренном тексте медитации на 8-го Кармапу в пожеланиях, следующих за фазой мантры на стр.13, 1 и 2 строчки сверху, используется такой эпитет 
> *"... единственная мать всех существ,..."*
> Каков здесь эзотерический смысл? Спасибо!


Как я понял это из буддистской космологии или космогенезиса?

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post744493




> Из Великой Пустоты первым проявляется свабхавикакайя, первое тело будды, тело универсальной сущности. Оно персонифицируется в образе Ади-будды, первичного будды, сущности всех будд и бодхисаттв. В ходе медитации Ади-будды возникают следующие уровни строения Космоса. (Кстати, под медитацией в тибетском буддизме понимается предельное сосредоточение всех энергий и управление ими, и потому естественно, что акт медитации обладает творящей и преобразующей силой).
> Следующим возникает дхармакайя, тело истины, второе тело будды, манифестирующее себя в пяти формах. Это тело всепронизывающее и всеобъемлющее, оно является сферой алайявиджняны, сознания-хранилища, универсального сознания. В этой сфере сознания, в ноосфере, накапливается память обо всех прошлых делах и сохраняются «следы» всех протекших способов ментальной деятельности, запечатлеваясь в васана, в некотором специфическом виде энергии. Из этого неоспоримо следует, что любой наш поступок и любая мысль воздействуют на Космос в целом, сохраняя или разрушая его. По сравнению с первым телом будды дхармакайя является более грубой, сгущенной энергией, к тому же разделенной на пять потоков, на пять элементов, на пять будд. Центральным является элемент акаша – всепронизывающая субстанция, реагирующая на каждую мысль, сохраняя ее и в то же время отражая, посылая обратно к помыслившему в виде последствий мысли. Поэтому акаша переводится и как эфир, и как пространство, причем пространство отождествляется с умом, мыслью, сознанием. Укажем здесь на то, что шейх суфизма Ибн аль-Араби также вводит в свои рассуждения представление о некотором промежуточном между Богом и миром пространстве Маанан, где существует знание до его выражения в слове, до его выражения в обретенной форме, причем пространство это бесконечно, и извлечение знания, смысла из этого пространства тождественно воплощению вечного бытия во времени.
> Элемент акаша и олицетворяющий его дхьяни-будда Вайрочана расположен в центре, будучи самой сущностью дхармакайи. Остальные элементы – земля, вода, огонь и воздух – расположены по кругу и каждый из них олицетворен определенным дхьяни-буддой. Дело в том, что каждый будда обладает истинной сущностью, единой для всех будд и бодхисаттв, а каждое их воплощение представляет собой лишь явленный след их истинной сущности, ибо они могут воплощаться в любое существо. Следует сказать, что каждый из пяти элементов есть элемент-энергия, находящийся в непрерывном круговом и вращательном движении, и каждый человек, каждое живое существо и каждое место в мире пронизаны всеми пятью энергиями, связывающими их со всеми космическими процессами и реалиями, но в каждом конкретном случае одна из них является доминирующей. Впрочем, такой взгляд на мир характерен не только для буддизма. Исследуя православный исихазм, В.Н.Лосский отмечает, что «святые отцы называли энергии лучами Божества, пронизывающими весь тварный мир» [6, с. 57], и видели их во всем и вне всего.
> Далее божественные энергии сгущаются еще больше, и возникает третье тело будды, самбхогакайя, тело наслаждения, в котором помещаются пять бодхисаттв, духовных сыновей дхьяни-будд. И наконец, в процессе сгущения энергий возникает четвертое тело будды, нирманакайя, где помещаются наши земные будды, духовные сыновья дхьяни-бодхисаттв. В нирманакайя разыгрываются все наши земные мистерии.

----------

Мурат (13.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как я понял это из буддистской космологии или космогенезиса?


Это строка из текста Гуру-йоги Восьмого Гьялва Кармапы.

----------

Гошка (12.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Из Великой Пустоты первым проявляется ...Космос...между Богом и миром пространстве Маанан.... православный .... все наши земные мистерии


  :Facepalm:  А вот это, если не секрет, откуда проявилось?  :Smilie:

----------

Гошка (12.02.2016), Павел Ш. (11.02.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> А вот это, если не секрет, откуда проявилось?


Это реально из книги http://www.koob.ru/jamgon/miriadi_mirov ?Похоже на приписку какую-то, вряд ли буддолог/монах будет такую дичь писать. Я просто не читаю обычно книги. Только мангу.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.02.2016), Гошка (12.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это реально из книги http://www.koob.ru/jamgon/miriadi_mirov ?Похоже на приписку какую-то, вряд ли буддолог/монах будет такую дичь писать. Я просто не читаю обычно книги. Только мангу.


Текст Джамгон Конгтрул Ринпоче мне немного известен, там этого точно нет.
В издании по  ссылке, поиском по ключевым словам,  этого тоже не нашёл.

Но дичь всёже нашлась, в материалах Международного Центра-Музея имени Н. К. Рериха Российской академии космонавтики имени К. Э. Циолковского. Это просто изложение мыслей последователей семьи Рерихов, с использованием буддийских терминов  :Smilie: 

Спасибо, что обратили внимание на то, что это было подано, как цитата из текста Джамгён Конгтрула.

----------

Гошка (12.02.2016)

----------


## Гошка

> Скорее всего Дхармакая.


Спасибо!
Наверное, так.
Чем отличается Ади Будда от Дхармакаи не понял.
И вряд ли в таких вопросах пойму.

Только интересно Дхармакая - "источник всего мироздания". Это на земле или вообще в космосе?

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90...B4%D0%B4%D0%B0
http://vbuddisme.ru/wiki/%D0%90%D0%B...4%D0%B4%D0%B0/



> Ади-Будда воплощает собой дхармакаю, из которой происходят все будды созерцания (самбхогакая), земные будды (нирманакая) и всё мироздание



Почитал Конгтрула. 
У Конгтрула все как-то ограничивается одной землей? 
Существуют ли другие Будды на других планетах или Солнцах?

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо!
> Наверное, так.
> Чем отличается Ади Будда от Дхармакаи не понял.
> И вряд ли в таких вопросах пойму.
> 
> Только интересно Дхармакая - "источник всего мироздания". Это на земле или вообще в космосе?
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90...B4%D0%B4%D0%B0
> http://vbuddisme.ru/wiki/%D0%90%D0%B...4%D0%B4%D0%B0/
> ...


Интересно, почему все сразу вдруг про Дхармакаю, когда известный эпитет "Матери всех будд"-- это Праджняпарамита, Бхагавати, Юм Ченмо. 

Но если говорить ширше, т.е. про "мать всех существ", - это ум ясного света, а в дзогченском толковании и да, Дхармакая, можно сказать.

Будды существуют везде, а не только на Джамбудвипе).

----------

Гошка (12.02.2016)

----------


## Гошка

> Будды существуют везде, а не только на Джамбудвипе).


Спасибо.

"ум ясного света...в дзогченском толковании и да, Дхармакая" - и Ади будда типа одно и то же?

Джамбудвипа - это земля только?

Пять Дхияни будд - это будды земли только или будды всего космоса?
Ади будда - изначальный будда земных будд, или будд всего космоса?
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94...B4%D0%B4%D1%8B


Пять Дхьяни Будд только в Ваджраяне считаются реально несуществующими?




> В Ваджраяне Дхьяни-будды не считаются реально существующими в пространстве и времени, они — антропоморфные символы, которые во время созерцания возникают из пустоты (шуньяты) и выполняют разные функции в процессе переоформления психики созерцающего.[1]

----------


## Харуказе

> Спасибо.
> 
> "ум ясного света...в дзогченском толковании и да, Дхармакая" - и Ади будда типа одно и то же?
> 
> Джамбудвипа - это земля только?
> 
> Пять Дхияни будд - это будды земли только или будды всего космоса?
> Ади будда - изначальный будда земных будд, или будд всего космоса?
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94...B4%D0%B4%D1%8B
> ...


Джамбудвипа в прямом переводе - индостан (участок земли между потоками с деревом Джамбу в центре). Но в значении некоторых сутр - наша планета. На счёт где-какой Будда не знаю,но в Вималакирти сутре, пока в Джамбудвипе преподавал Будда Шакьямуни, в других локах были и другие Будды (скорее всего в других Вселенных). В сутре лотоса драгоценной дхармы тоже в разных локах разные Будды,и они друг друга навещали. Они во всех обширных (вайпулья-сутрах) считаются ни не существующими, ни существующими.

----------

Гошка (13.02.2016), Мурат (13.02.2016)

----------


## Гошка

> Джамбудвипа в прямом переводе - индостан (участок земли между потоками с деревом Джамбу в центре). Но в значении некоторых сутр - наша планета. На счёт где-какой Будда не знаю,но в Вималакирти сутре, пока в Джамбудвипе преподавал Будда Шакьямуни, в других локах были и другие Будды (скорее всего в других Вселенных). В сутре лотоса драгоценной дхармы тоже в разных локах разные Будды,и они друг друга навещали. Они во всех обширных (вайпулья-сутрах) считаются ни не существующими, ни существующими.


Спасибо.

Понятно, что все-равно не пойму о чем речь, но все-же:

Три тела Будды- это три тела Ади Будды? 

К Татхагатте Шакьямуни они не имеют отношения?

----------


## Харуказе

> Спасибо.
> 
> Понятно, что все-равно не пойму о чем речь, но все-же:
> 
> Три тела Будды- это три тела Ади Будды? 
> 
> К Татхагатте Шакьямуни они не имеют отношения?


Да,Ади Будда (Вайрочана) имеет отношение ко всем живым существам,т.к представляет собой тело реальности. Ади Будда по сути и есть Дхармакая (и Шакьямуни тоже),просто немного другое название. Тут довольно просто это объясняется: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ади-Будда

----------

Гошка (14.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Так и до личности Бога докатиться можно  :Smilie: 

 Вот интересно, что скажут ади-буддисты о том, что каждый Учитель реализовавший Махамудру - есть Ваджрадхара ?  :Wink:

----------

Гошка (14.02.2016)

----------


## Гошка

> Да,Ади Будда (Вайрочана) имеет отношение ко всем живым существам,т.к представляет собой тело реальности. Ади Будда по сути и есть Дхармакая (и Шакьямуни тоже),просто немного другое название. Тут довольно просто это объясняется: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ади-Будда


Спасибо!

Не сказал бы, что просто: во многих источниках читал, что Татхагатта Шакьямуни - воплощение Дхьяни Будды Амитабха.
Например:
http://abhidharma.ru/A/Buddha/Content/Amitabh.htm



> Будда Шакьямуни стал рассматриваться как воплощение Амитабхи.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Джамгон Конгтрул Ринпоче:

" Будда [являет себя в трех следующих аспектах]: Дхармакайя, коему ведомы все вещи, и так, как они есть [на самом деле], и так, как они проявляются [в мире]: Самбхогакайя, обладающее "пятью несомненностями"; и Нирманакайя, принимающее форму [любого типа в мире явленного] творения искусства, существа [ — Пробужденного], или Будды. Итак, "Будда" включает все три формы-кай" (с)

----------

Гошка (15.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

имхо:  Дхармакая пуста по своей природе,  не существует отдельно от  Будд, Бодхисатв, людей и других живых существ - не обладает\не обладала\и не будет обладать самобытием.

Изначальное Просветление, есть изначальная Природа живых существ, проявляющаяся в реализации трёх состояний Просветления:

пустое, пространственное, всеохватывающее, осознающее  состояние истины Дхармакая
состояния аспектов высшей радости, силы, насыщенности, ясности Самбхогакая
сочувственное активное состояние Нирманакая.

----------

Гошка (15.02.2016)

----------


## Нико

> имхо:  Дхармакая пуста по своей природе,  не существует отдельно от  Будд, Бодхисатв, людей и других живых существ - не обладает\не обладала\и не будет обладать самобытием.
> 
> Изначальное Просветление, есть изначальная Природа живых существ, проявляющаяся в реализации трёх состояний Просветления:
> 
> пустое, пространственное, всеохватывающее, осознающее  состояние истины Дхармакая
> состояния аспектов высшей радости, силы, насыщенности, ясности Самбхогакая
> сочувственное активное состояние Нирманакая.


Дхармакая живых существ - это пустота их ума от самобытия. Но технически это нельзя назвать Свабхавикакаей (применительно к живым существам), т.к. Свабхавикакая как пустота всеведущего ума присуща только Джнянадхармакае, а это Тело есть только у будды. 

Пустота одна, объекты её - разные.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> только Джнянадхармакае, а это Тело есть только у будды. 
> 
> .


Надеюсь имеется ввиду ЗнаниеИстиныСостояние, а не Тело, как физический обьект или явление. 

Касательно Свабхавикакаи,  Третий Гьялва Кармапа Ранджунг Дордже, в _Трактате о различении сознания и изначального осознавания_ , говорит:

_Три Тела трансформировавшихся ума-основы, [омраченного] ума и сознаний,
    Вместе с [их] деятельностью,
    Достигают полноты в мандале свободного от измышлений
    Пространства дхарм-явлений, которое присутствует независимо от
    Всего [относящегося к] самсаре или нирване,
    Не имеет начала, не является чем-то единым или разрозненным, —
    Именно это считается Телом Природы. (с)_

Также и Калу Ринпоче:

_Термин Свабхавикакая используется для описания Дхармакаи, Самбхогакаи и Нирманакаи, как отдельных аспектов цельного переживания._(с)

В том же трактате Гьялвы Кармапы, о  Природе Будды и живых существ:

_ Природа пяти изначальных осознаваний и четырех Тел
    Представшая в явном виде – это Будда (Пробуждение);
    Та [природа], что имеет загрязнения Ума, [омраченного] ума и сознаний – [называется] «основой-всего»;
    Незапятнанная же – называется
    Сущностью Победоносных.
    Та [сила], что удаляет неочищенное приписывающее мышление и
    Рождается из чистого приписывающего мышления -
    Это способность различающей мудрости Благородных,
    Восприятие которых, как сказано [в текстах], является Истиной Пути.(с)_

В коментарии на эту строку, Джамгон Конгтрул Ринпоче, в частности(весь коментарий цитировать не буду, большой) пишет:

Подводя итог тому, что было описано выше, [Кармапа говорит следующее: ] «Чувствующие существа, освободившись от всех случайных загрязнений, надуманных представлений (kun brtags), таких как заблуждения двойственного восприятия, на самом деле становятся той неизменной природой пяти изначальных осознаваний и Четырех Тел, которая естественным образом и с самого начала присутствовала [у них]. Именно она называется Буддой»... 

_Эта самая [Природа Будды] неизменно присутствует на всех стадиях – Основы, Пути и Плода.._

_Подводя итог сказанному: Дхармата – Сугатагарбха – называется чувствующим существом, когда скрыта завесами случайных загрязнений заблуждения. Она же – человек, вступивший на Путь и прилагающий усилия, очищая эти самые загрязнения при помощи противоядий. И она же называется Буддой, когда освободившись от оболочки загрязнений, Тела и Изначальные осознавания, изначально присутствующие в ней, становятся явными._(с)

----------

Гошка (15.02.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Надеюсь имеется ввиду ЗнаниеИстиныСостояние, а не Тело, как физический обьект или явление.


Я не знаю, на что Вы тут надеетесь, но Трикая - это Тело, Речь и Ум будды, всепроникающие и нераздельные. Т.е. Тело Будды есть его же и Речь, и Ум. Слыхали про такое?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я не знаю, на что Вы тут надеетесь...


Вопрос был конкретно о Джнянадхармакае в Вашем сообщении:




> т.к. Свабхавикакая как пустота всеведущего ума присуща только Джнянадхармакае, а это Тело есть только у будды.


Вопрос:

Имеется ввиду Знание(постижение) Дхармакаи(Состояния Истины), а не Тело, как физический обьект или явление ?

----------


## Нико

> Вопрос был конкретно о Джнянадхармакае в Вашем сообщении:
> 
> 
> 
> Вопрос:
> 
> Имеется ввиду Знание(постижение) Дхармакаи(Состояния Истины), а не Тело, как физический обьект или явление ?


Не путайте Тела будды с физическими объектами и явлениями. Это несоизмеримо с нашими мирскими реальностями.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не путайте Тела будды с физическими объектами и явлениями. Это несоизмеримо с нашими мирскими реальностями.


Что значит Джнянадхармакая ?

----------


## Нико

> Что значит Джнянадхармакая ?


Всеведующий ум будды.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Всеведующий ум будды.


Спасибо!

(п.с. а то когда говорят _Тело_, то много чего можно надумать, чему в той же википедии или в околобуддологических трудах примеров много : )

----------

